# Медианно-парамедианная грыжа L5-S1



## Svetlaj (18 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Светлана, мне 40 лет. Проживаю в Кемеровской области.
Работаю в ресторане (принимаю заказы, компьютер, бывает приходится помогать официантам, т.е. продолжительно находится на ногах, на каблуках, смена по14ч)

В ноябре 2015года заболела поясница. Боль была острая, ограничивала движения. Обратилась к неврологу. Был поставлен диагноз: Дорсопатия, люмбалгия с нарушением статики, хроническое течение, обострение. Поясничный остеохондроз. Выписано лечение. К сожалению, лечение не прошла. Боли вскоре прекратились.
В мае 2015 г каталась с ребёнком на роликах, упала, очень сильно ударилась копчиком. Болело сильно, недели 3, потом тоже прошло.
В мае 2016г. заболела правая нога - задняя поверхность бедра, сначала не очень, потом боль усилилась. Сходила на приём к неврологу.В выписке было написано:
Дорсопатия, люмбалгия с нарушением сьатики, хроническое течение, обострение, поясничный остеохондроз. 
Спина не болела.
Прошла лечение:
Ксефокам 8мг, вит. В 12 3.0; в.в. 7
Мидокалм 1,0 в.м 7
Комбипилен 2,0 в.м 7
Эгнолин 50 мг в.м 7
ЛМБ 5.
По мере лечения боль становилась все сильнее. Если первоначально болело где-то в серединине бедра, то потом стало от ягодицы до колена. Утром потихоньку сползала с кровати, стояла минут 10 пока не утихала острая боль. Впечатление, как будто боль вместе с кровью бежит по ноге. Потом расходишься, вроде жить можно. Боль неё всего было вставать из положения сидя или лёжа. Легче, когда лежишь, колени к груди. Днем легче, вечером опять. Ночью не просыпалась.
Больничный 10 дней. На работу более, менее вышла. Но попала на тяжелые дни. Пришлось поднимать тяжести в первый день. На второй 20 часов на ногах на каблуках, на третий выездное обслуживание. В выходной я поняла , что нога не просто болит, а онемела от ягодицы до колена, пятка, внешняя сторона стопы, мизинец и соседний палец. Боль была в голени, острая, как после тренировок. Встать на носок правой ноги я не смогла. Взяла выходные и лежала. Ходила только на массаж. Легче стало, когда попросила массировать не ПОП, а ногу от ягодицы до пятки. Боль в голени потихоньку уходила. Как ушла боль, смогла встать на носок.
15.06.2016 сделала МРТ
Выписка:
-Лордоз сохранен;
-Снижение высоты и дегидрация м/п дисков Th11 - 12-L1-2-3 ,L4-5-S1; спондилоартроз L2-3-4-5-S1;
-В пдс L3-4-парамедианно- фораминальные протрузии м/п диска в краевых костных разрастаниях с пзр жо 3 мм, минимально суживают боковые карманы и МПО;
-В ПДС L4_5-задняя полуциркулярная протрузия м/п диска в краевых костных разрастаниях с пзр до 3,5 мм, компремирует перед. стенку дуральногл мешкп, умеренно суживает боковые карманы и МПО;
-в ПДС L5-S1- задняя полуциркулярная протрузия, латерализованная вправо медианно - парамедианная грыжа м/п диска с пзр до 7мм, компремирует перед. стенку дурального мешка, суживает правый боковой карман и МПО в сочетаниисо спондилоартрозными разрастаниями D>S;
- дистрофические изменения позвонков;
-передне-задний р-р позвоночного канала -  14-18мм, ликвороциркуляция не нарушена.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ:
ПОХ - протрузии м/п дисков L3_4_5_S1 с компенсаторными изменениями, латерализованная справа медианно-парамедианная грыжа м/п диска L5-S1, спондилоартроз L2-3-4-5-S1;
Правосторонний латеральный и фораминальный стеноз на уровне L5- S1.

К сожалению' попасть к неврологу пока нет возможности. Уважаемые Доктора, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, МРТ. Подскажите, есть ли возможность убрать онемение. К боли потихоньку приспособилась, на данный момент периодическая по задней поверхности бедра. Голень - тяжесть и натяжение. Поясница не болит.
Благодарна за ответ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Июн 2016)

Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (19 Июн 2016)

*Svetlaj*, Светлана, здравствуйте!
Разместите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Svetlaj (22 Июн 2016)

Добрый день!
Спасибо за интерес к моей проблеме. Выкладываю снимки, надеюсь, что все сделала правильно.


----------



## Svetlaj (22 Июн 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Svetlaj*, Светлана, здравствуйте!
> Разместите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...


Спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Июн 2016)

Вам бы пройти курс мануальной терапии у грамотного врача. В Новокузнецком ГИДУВе готовят хороших специалистов,поэтому в Кемеровской области таковые есть. Доктор назначит и необходимое медикаментозное лечение, ЛФК. При физических нагрузках обязательно одевать поясничный полужесткий корсет. Так что без врача - никак!


----------

